# Diagrama de pinza amperométrica.



## ddq (Ago 10, 2014)

Buenos días a todos.
Tengo un problema con una pinza amperométrica la cual al parecer no funciona. La pinza enciende pero emite un pitido intermitente en todas las opciones (AC - DC - Resistencia - HZ y más), además aparece "OL" en todas las opciones como si estuviese fuera de rango pero no funciona. Tampoco la luz de backlight del display funciona. Problema de pilas no es porque las cambie 3 veces.

Modelo: VA 312
Marca: Protomax

Dejo algunas fotos: 












Lo único que encontre raro fue ese componente que al parecer es una Resistencia (Segun lo que dice el PCB es R32). Esos dos cables van al backlight de display.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 10, 2014)

desoldala y prueba si funciona.  quizas se quemo el backlight y hace corto

aunque mas bien va a al emisor del transistor ¿no?


----------



## ddq (Ago 10, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> desoldala y prueba si funciona.  quizas se quemo el backlight y hace corto
> 
> aunque mas bien va a al emisor del transistor ¿no?



Probe desoldandola y sigue pasando lo mismo


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 10, 2014)

Eso es un varistor.... Dudo que tenga nomenclatura y generalmente se suelen dañar por medir en el conductor incorrecto o bien, por implementar mal la escala o medir una correinte/tension excedente a la admisible por el multimetro o pinza amperometrica... 
Ojo, no digo que tu problema se radique ahi, pero el 80% de los problemas con las pinzas, arranca ahi 
Si me abre cansado de arreglar una pinza china que tenia por ahi jajajaja, hasta que me di el gusto de tener mi actual pinza de la marca fluke



Perdon, edito y aclaro ahora que veo la imagen mejor... yo me refiero a R14


----------



## eloy1986 (Nov 9, 2015)

Buenas noches,

yo tambien tengo esta averia en una pinza similar. El todas las funciones muestra en el display fuera de rango y emite unos pitidos, tampoco se ilumina la pantalla al pulsar. Ya he mirado la resistencias PTC y estan bien.

Esta averia no se ha producido por un mal uso o mala medida, si no que un buen dia empezo la averia.

Si alguien tiene el mismo problema y lo ha resuelto o sabe que puedo mirarlo, soy todo oidos .
Buscando he encontrado el data sheet del C.I. (ES51986)

Quiza sea un defecto de estos aparatos......


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2015)

Hola a todos , creo que lo CI uProcessador paso a una "vida mejor" 
Att, 

Daniel lopes.


----------



## analogico (Nov 10, 2015)

Antes lija los contactos circulares con la lija mas fina, pero no mucho.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 11, 2015)

Hola, la mayoría de fallas en pinzas amperometricas se da en la articulación del clamp o gancho de lectura, tantas operaciones de apertura y cierre, suelen cortar o desoldar los conductores que vienen del transformador de corriente. Revisa ese detalle. Si la lectura está fuera de rango, el problema puede venir del circuito análogo de entrada.


----------



## hazard911 (Jun 1, 2022)

*F*alta la resistencia, es una de 470*,* diodos, tengo problemas con uno igual, le faltan 2 resistencias pero no le se el código SMD.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 2, 2022)

hazard911 dijo:


> Falta la resistencia, es una de 470, diodos, tengo problemas con uno igual, le faltan 2 resistencias pero no le se el codigo SMD.


Toma le el número de componente o sube  tu una foto que los señale, para que te puedan ayudar


----------



## hazard911 (Jun 18, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Toma le el número de componente o sube  tu una foto que los señale, para que te puedan ayudar



*S*eñor estas ?
*T*engo una foto de eso


----------



## unmonje (Jun 18, 2022)

Suba las fotos


----------



## hazard911 (Jun 18, 2022)

PD: tengo una pinza del mismo modelo, pero la falla que esta tiene es que me marca solo la opcion de capacitancia y que no me queda encendido a menos que tenga un boton presionado


unmonje dijo:


> Suba las fotos


*V*oy voy, de casualidad tienes una igual ? *P*ara comparar


unmonje dijo:


> Suba las fotos


*A*djunto las fotos de la placa, ah*í* también se ven las resistencias que me faltan*,* si ser*í*a tan amable de proporcionarme las referencias, estar*í*a muy agradecido.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 18, 2022)

hazard911 dijo:


> PD: tengo una pinza del mismo modelo, pero la falla que esta tiene es que me marca solo la opcion de capacitancia y que no me queda encendido a menos que tenga un boton presionado
> 
> voy voy, de casualidad tienes una igual ? para comparar
> 
> ...


Señale o marque las resistencias faltantes. Yo busque pero no encontré ninguna.    Señale algún componente cerca de sus resistencias faltantes,al menos a ve si podemos ayudarle..
A veces la pinza no funciona bien , cuando estas chapitas, hacen mal contacto cuando el disco se afloja luego de usar la pinza un tiempo.
👇


----------



## hazard911 (Jun 19, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Señale o marque las resistencias faltantes. Yo busque pero no encontré ninguna.    Señale algún componente cerca de sus resistencias faltantes,al menos a ve si podemos ayudarle..
> A veces la pinza no funciona bien , cuando estas chapitas, hacen mal contacto cuando el disco se afloja luego de usar la pinza un tiempo.



*S*i te diri*g*es a la parte superior de la imagen puedes notar que hay 4 puntos de soldadura, dice RA1 y RA2 est*á* cercano a un tornillo.



unmonje dijo:


> Señale o marque las resistencias faltantes. Yo busque pero no encontré ninguna.    Señale algún componente cerca de sus resistencias faltantes,al menos a ve si podemos ayudarle..
> A veces la pinza no funciona bien , cuando estas chapitas, hacen mal contacto cuando el disco se afloja luego de usar la pinza un tiempo.
> 👇
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283833



*Y*a lo limpi*é* y rasp*é* un poco, pero todo se ve en orden en esa parte.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 19, 2022)

hazard911 dijo:


> *S*i te diri*g*es a la parte superior de la imagen puedes notar que hay 4 puntos de soldadura, dice RA1 y RA2 est*á* cercano a un tornillo.
> 
> 
> 
> *Y*a lo limpi*é* y rasp*é* un poco, pero todo se ve en orden en esa parte.


Por suerte para usted, la Resistencia RA1, está directamente vinculada con el cursor central de VR1 (preset de calibración) y el ¨PIN 30 del chip controlador.
Tambien es probable que RA2 y RA3 estén encadenadas a esa red de resistencias (lamentablemente no se llega a ver) . Así que, hay que usar otro tester con* beeper *para relevar esa parte.
Poniendo en marcha la pinza, en seguida van  a aparecer las escalas que NO funcionan bien  y se va a poder saber que magnitud o escala controla el preset VR1, con ese dato se puede llegar a una conclusión, pero no parece que hubieran volado nada a lo sumo se desintegraron si usted la hizo explotar en algun momento.    
¿En que circunstancias le dejo de funcionar ?


----------

